# [solved] Samba und Systemd, warten auf das Netzwerk

## strangerthandreams

Hallo.

Ich habe hier einen Gentoo-Rechner, der sich gegen eine Windows-AD-Domäne authentifizieren soll. Prinzipiell funktioniert soweit endlich alles, auch wenn es Schweiß und Kraft gekostet hat.

Allerdings taucht noch ein Problem auf, welches ich nicht gelöst bekomme. Der Start des Samba-Servers kommt wohl offensichtlich viel zu schnell und viel zu früh. Ein Authentifizieren gegen die Domäne ist erst nach einem Neustart 

```
systemctl restart smbd nmbd winbindd
```

möglich.

Deshalb gehe ich jetzt mal ganz spontan davon aus, dass der smbd versucht zu starten, obwohl dem Rechner noch keine IP-Adresse per DHCP vergeben wurde.

Wenn ich die Service-Files von Systemd anpasse, dass immer auf das Netzwerk gewartet werden soll, funktioniert es trotzdem nicht.

Was ich bereits versucht habe:

anpassen von: /usr/lib64/systemd/system/smbd.service

```

[Unit]

Description=Samba SMB/CIFS server

After=network-online.target nmbd.service winbindd.service

Wants=network-online.target

```

```
systemctl enable systemd-networkd-wait-online
```

bringt mir nach einem Neustart...

systemctl status systemd-networkd-wait-online

```

[...]

systemd[1]: Dependency failed for Wait for Network to be Configured.

systemd[1]: Jpb systemd-networkd-wait-online.service/start failed with result 'dependency'.

[...]

```

Was und vorallem wo soll ich das denn noch konfigurieren?

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Zur Info: Ich nutze derzeit sys-apps/systemd-218-r5 AMD64

EDIT: Ein systemd-analyze plot bestätigt mir, dass smbd.service brav auf network-online.target (wie gewollt) wartet. Allerdings ist der Netzwerkadapter nie und nimmer fertig mit dem Initialisieren, da zum Zeitpunkt des Logins keinerlei LEDs leuchten. Das Netzwerk ist also definitiv nicht fertig beim Start von Samba.

----------

## misterjack

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anpassen von: /usr/lib64/systemd/system/smbd.service
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mache deine Anpassung rückgängig und teste nochmal, denn systemd-networkd-wait-online.service zu aktivieren sollte reichen.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Ich habe meine vorgenommenen Änderungen rückgängig gemacht. Trotzdem kann sich ein Domänennutzer an dem Rechner erst anmelden, wenn ich den Samba manuell neu gestartet habe nach dem Reboot.

Der smbd.service wartet jetzt aber tatsächlich auf network.target und auch auf dhcpcd.service. Aber was heißt das konkret? Es leuchten am Ethernetport keine LEDs, obwohl der Loginmanager schon angezeigt wird. Für mich sieht es so aus, als wartet der Samba zwar auf das Netzwerk, was aber nicht heißt, dass die Schnittstelle bspw. auch schon eine IP hat. Die LEDs und damit eine Zuteilung einer IP erfolgt geschätzte drei Sekunden nach KDM.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Ich habe das Problem jetzt scheinbar "gelöst" durch Installation von NetworkManager. 

Ein

```

systemctl enable NetworkManager-wait-online.service

```

lässt das System brav so lange im Bootvorgang bis eine IP angekommen ist.

----------

